# Changes in Milk Quality



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Gang,

We've been milking our own goats for over a decade now. Now faced this one before: The girls all kidded in April and May. The milk has been wonderful - sweet and creamy. It usually keeps about a week before it starts to lose quality. I've made a zillion pounds of farmer's cheese which all my friends love. However, in the past 2 weeks it has changed. The milk appears to be less rich. BUT it takes longer to run through the filter. And when I made cheese there was a definite loss of milk solids and a ton more whey. The solids were also much finer in texture than usual. Worst of all, though, is that the milk only tastes good for a day or two. Then the goaty flavor starts to bloom.

My daughters and I have racked our brains. We're using the same nutrition we always have. Same cleaning and chilling routines. The only differences we can think of was that this started shortly after our drought here ended and rain and humidity became more abundant. Also, we dried off 2 of our does. So we're just milking one Lamancha and one Nigerian.

They do get loose Sweetlix minerals, copper is up to proper levels, and they have access to a cobalt/selenium block which they love.

Thoughts?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Extreme conditions whether drought or tons of rain can affect what is in your pasture which in turn can affect milk taste.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Possibly, the other two that you dried off helped dilute any off taste of one you are still milking. Can you separate the milk and see which one is the problem?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> Possibly, the other two that you dried off helped dilute any off taste of one you are still milking. Can you separate the milk and see which one is the problem?


 Yes, I can. I'll try it!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

OK...I think I'm onto something. This morning I tasted Jasmine's milk straight from her teat to my cup. It was lovely - sweet, creamy and amazing! Then I tasted Minnie's. Minnie is our new LaMancha. Her milk was flat tasting and slightly metallic. It's HER! I think the odd taste was just covered up when there were 2 more milkers in the line-up. Now that we've dried them up, her milk is standing out. And it's not pleasant.

So now to figure out why. We've had Lamanchas before - on the same feed - who've had sweet milk. My first experiment will be to switch up her grain. She was an insanely copious producer, so I changed her feed mix to 1/2 17% milker grain and 1/2 12% horse sweet feed plus some alfalfa pellets and a sprinkle of BOSS. That successfully lowered her production to a more manageable level. However, in reading the feed labels I see that the high protein grain has B-12 in it and the lower protein grain does not. I have read that B-12 can really affect milk taste. So experiment #1 begins today: We'll drop the 12% grain and only give her the higher protein grain. Hopefully she just has a higher need for B-12 than my other Munchies did, and this will effect a cure.

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great you figured it out. Hopefully the B Complex will help.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Do let us know what you find out - very interesting info....


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> BUT it takes longer to run through the filter. And when I made cheese there was a definite loss of milk solids and a ton more whey.


This sounds a lot like a high SCC to me.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Morning Star Farm said:


> This sounds a lot like a high SCC to me.


My thoughts too


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Morning Star Farm said:


> This sounds a lot like a high SCC to me.


What's SCC?????


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> What's SCC?????


Somatic cell count. It can affect the way milk tastes.
http://adga.org/knowledgebase/somatic-cell-counts-goats/


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Somatic cell count. It can affect the way milk tastes.
> http://adga.org/knowledgebase/somatic-cell-counts-goats/


Soooo, how do I change her cell count? Surely there's something I can giver her or feed her that would help. Yes?


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

http://www.uvm.edu/newfarmer/production/livestock/SCCgoats2010.pdf
There are many things that can cause a higher count. It can be as simple as weather or stress to the beginnings of mastitis.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Is your feed sweet feed?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Is your feed sweet feed?


 Yes it is.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I’ve heard of accounts where certain goats do not do well with sweet feed (usually from molasses quantity) and it causes all the weirdest tastes to milk that could exist under the sun!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Well folks, It was clearly the low protein grain. We put her on all high protein and within 24 hours her milk had improved. In 48 hours it was PERFECT. We're back to sweet and creamy!

We've used that TSC horse grain for years. I give it to my girls who are not lactating and they do well on it. I only use it with milkers if they are over producing. The last 2 bags of the grain looked different (the grain, not the bag), but I didn't think anything of it. Apparently there's something in it that makes the milk weird.

I imagine with all the COVID crap going on TSC had to get a different supplier for their brand.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great that it was an easy fix!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It all depends on where the grains came from as to the "consistency" of each batch. Drought, flooding, etc. all change the taste and texture of processed feed.
(This is a little off the subject) A college prof, years ago, in an Ag class, was taking about the nutritional value of ingredients in dog food. He described one- high protein, all the vitamins and minerals present, good taste, sounded like the perfect food. Turns out it was high quality SHOE LEATHER! He said, "just because the ingredients sound good, doesn't mean it is good!" 

Sorry, your comment about the grain changing made me remember that incident.

So glad you found out what was making your milk taste off.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, the problem has resumed. *sigh* Back to milk that develops a metallic "off" taste and thin texture by day 2. We're almost out of milker grain now. I'm going to switch from Nutrena Sweet feed (17%) to either Poulin or Blue Seal pelleted feed. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is too bad. 

Either is fine.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I've been quite pleased with Blue Seal!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I've been quite pleased with Blue Seal!!


 I've heard several folks rave about Blue Seal, but I'm having trouble finding a local vendor for it.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> I've heard several folks rave about Blue Seal, but I'm having trouble finding a local vendor for it.


I always ordered online from Country Max.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I feed my girls a simple 6:1 ratio of whole oats and BOSS. All milk taste yummy and girls maintain their figure. They also get alfalfa in form of chaffhaye.

I would test for mastitis. Just to rule it out. You can also send a sample of her milk in to be tested. We are blessed to have a lab just 15 minutes from us.
Take her temp to see if she's fighting infection. Whens the last time she was coppered bolused? Is she staying hydrated? Hows her famancha? Have a fecal done to rule out parasite load. So many things can effect a goat which effects milk. Also make sure there isn't a weed she is enjoying


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

FAMACHA is good. We have crappy well water (high in iron, calcium and sometimes sulfur) so my girls get bolused often. She's black and white, so I know pretty quickly if she's getting deficient! Temp is normal and this girl drinks like a champ. I don't think she has mastitis, but I suppose I should test her just to rule it out.... I'll see if I can pick up a test when I'm in town tomorrow.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Any update to this?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes! I'm sorry. I've been AWOL from TGS. (Which is stupid because I LOVE this community!) 

I tested her for mastitis and she was completely clear. Hallelujah!

We went to a youth goat show and they gave each competitor a bag of Blue Seal Premium to try. SO GROOVY. We started switching the milkers over to it right away. They loved it. And I found a dealer for Blue Seal Premium that isn't too far away. Better yet, it costs less than the grain I was buying.

Now, after having completely switched her over, I am able to drink milk that a week old WITH NO YUCKY TASTE. At all!!!

I am over the moon!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

:great::clapping:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have fed Blue Seal since 1970 or so. I've tried others, but always come back to Blue Seal. Hemphills in Vassalboro used to carry it, not sure if they still do or not. They also had the cheapest prices for it. Knights in Augusta carries it, but they tend to be a bit higher priced than other places. I get mine at Knights in Richmond, which is pretty out of the way for you.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

lottsagoats1 said:


> I have fed Blue Seal since 1970 or so. I've tried others, but always come back to Blue Seal. Hemphills in Vassalboro used to carry it, not sure if they still do or not. They also had the cheapest prices for it. Knights in Augusta carries it, but they tend to be a bit higher priced than other places. I get mine at Knights in Richmond, which is pretty out of the way for you.


 Thanks, Sully. I got it at Hemphill's for $13.50 a bag. That's cheaper than I pay for any other of my feed products. I am QUITE impressed!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------

